# Pool in the Park



## The Barbarian (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## 35mm4me (Jul 17, 2013)

I like it but a cpl filter would have made it a great shot . The glare off the water is distracting


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 18, 2013)

The intent was to keep the reflected image, so I guess that worked pretty well.   I always thought of "glare" as blown-out areas.


----------



## 35mm4me (Jul 18, 2013)

All the white is glare. You can keep the reflections and lose the glare. And it would work better.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 18, 2013)

35mm4me said:


> All the white is glare. You can keep the reflections and lose the glare. And it would work better.


There is no white other than where it supposed to be, but not in the reflected water.  

I like seeing the guy on the rails, but not so much the compact on the far right edge.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 18, 2013)

Never noticed the car.   Thanks for noticing.   Easy to fix.

Edit: I didn't notice before, but do you see how the ripples coming into the enclosed area are long lines, but closer to the camera, they form little squares in the water?

Interference pattern from the ripples bouncing off the side and back walls.   Cool.


----------



## TehYoyo (Jul 24, 2013)

Can you go back when the water is still?


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe.  I'll be in St. Louis again, soon.


----------



## zombiemann (Jul 30, 2013)

TehYoyo said:


> Can you go back when the water is still?



That is virtually impossible, if not completely impossible. 

The location is Forrest Park in St Louis, MO. There are too many fountains etc in the area, the water is never still. Especially during daytime hours, there are always a ton of people in that park. You can actually rent paddle boats and rowboats to go around the waterways throughout the park. To put things in perspective, there are more visitors annually to Forrest Park, than Busch Stadium (home of the St Louis Cardinals) and the Gateway Arch combined.

Source: Many many hours spent in the park.

The Barbarian, when you go back, try shooting the jewel box


----------



## TehYoyo (Jul 30, 2013)

zombiemann said:


> TehYoyo said:
> 
> 
> > Can you go back when the water is still?
> ...



Ah, if there are fountains, then I get it.  But a lot of times, if it's hard to get a photo b/c it's too busy, that's not too big of a challenge - just a lot of waiting.  I was in Philly at the Liberty Bell.  I wanted to take a picture of the Liberty Bell in front of Independence Hall, but there were constantly people coming through (as you can imagine).  I waited for 25 minutes and finally, it cleared out.  The museum was busy, too (there's always a waiting line).

You could also find a groundskeeper and ask if the fountains ever turn off.  But to be honest, the scene isn't powerful enough to warrant that amount of effort.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 30, 2013)

> The Barbarian, when you go back, try shooting the jewel box


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 30, 2013)

The picture would be less interesting without the interference pattern in the pool.   I'd have no interest in doing a completely unrippled water.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 8, 2013)

How about...


----------

